# Hilfe, Hecht-Schleim!



## wolf (31. Januar 2001)

Hilfe,eine Frage an die Experten:
Habe aus der Ostsee zwei 80cm Hechte mitgenommen und mich gefreut. Tja, der erste war aber nicht gerade der große Genuß -  obwohl er gut ausgenommen war, die Flossen abgeschnitten waren und ich außerdem den Schleim mit einer Drahtbürste abgerieben habe. In Kottelets geschitten, paniert und gebraten. Aber dieser Bei- oder Nachgeschmack!!! ehrlich gesagt eckelig
Was mach&acute; ich jetzt mit dem Zweiten?? Ideen? besten Dank


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2001)

Statt Kottelets schneiden filieren, statt panieren nur in Mehl wälzen und braten. 
Oder die Filets dünsten, mit klewingeschnittenen Zwiebeln und Knoblauch, in Weißwein. 
Beschreibe mal etwas genauer den ekligen Geschmack. Vielleicht kann ich dann drauf kommen, an was es liegt.
MfG


----------



## Franky (1. Februar 2001)

*mjamm* Thomas, sofort aufhören!! Hechtfilet - lecker!!!!!!@ Wolf:Mit einer Drahtbürste entschleimt??? Die Methode kenne ich noch nicht... Ich dachte immer, man schuppt den Fisch und reibt ihn dann mit Tüchern trocken???
War der Hecht frisch, oder hattest Du ihn vorher eingefroren? Das Problem ist nämlich, daß sich ein ganzer Fisch nicht so gut hält und umkippen kann. Daher wohl dann auch der komische Geschmack... 
Am besten ist es wirklich, den Fisch zu filetieren und dann einzufrieren...

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Raver0008 (1. Februar 2001)

Hi! Den Schleim solltest Du am besten mit Salz abreiben, und gegen den Nachgeschmak wässert man den Fisch so ca. 12 Stunden lang in frischen Wasser mit einen kleinen bischen Salz (net zu viel) !!!

------------------
 http://home.t-online.de/home/raver0008


----------



## wolf (1. Februar 2001)

Erstmal vielen Dank@ eckliger Geschmack:
Tja, äh. vielleicht wie gekochter Brasenschleim! Penetrant! Wirst Du nicht mehr los (und ja, es war wirklich so schlimm; sogar die Katzen haben sich geeckelt...)@ Frische:
Der Hecht war 24 h alt und lag gut gekühlt im Kofferaum und im Kühlschrank.Ich werden den Zweiten mal filetieren und die Haut mit diesem widerlichen Schleim wegschmeißen.Danke nochmaldie Katzen haben sich echt geeckelt


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2001)

Tja Wolf, 
so wie Du das beschreibst, scheint das am Gewäser zu liegen. Denn normalerweise haben HEchte keinne so penetranten GEschmack. Also wirklich mal mit filieren und HAut abziehen versuchen, um der ganzen Schleimschicht aus dem Weg zu gehen . Wenn Du PEch hast, ist er Ekelgeschmacvk aber auf Grund des GEwässers auch im Fleisch.
VErsuch macht kluch!
MfG


----------



## Matte (3. Februar 2001)

Schleim ist bei Fischen eine Schutzfunktion.
Ich glaube Thomas hat Recht mit dem Gewässer.
Habe es schon beobachtet das Fisch die in Dreckwasser gesenkt wurden, viel mehr Schleim hatten (und sie stanken regelrecht).
Schreib bitte ob es was gebracht hat die Haut abzuziehen.


----------



## wolf (3. Februar 2001)

Das mit dem Schleim aus trüben Modertümpeln stimmt, hab&acute; ich auch beobachtet. 
Aber es waren Brackwasserhechte! 
Die kamen aus den Bodden um Usedom. 
Nächste Woche wissen wir mehr, dann wage ich den zweiten Versuch.
Danke


----------



## masch1 (3. Februar 2001)

Hi WolfNoch ein Tipp Die Hechtfilet gründlich waschen trockentuppfen mit Zitronensaft beträufeln Salzen Pfeffern in Mehlwenden
Jedemenge Kräuterbutter in die Pfanne und Die Filets mit Streifen von Räucherspeck belegen und goldig Braten.
Solte dann immernoch ein ekliger Nachgeschmack sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hau das Teil in den Müll
Und fisch in Zukunft an einem anderen See

------------------
_-*-_und immer zug auf der leine_-*-_


----------

